# This vid makes me nervous......



## VenomVipe (Jul 17, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW6NTOip2W0" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW6NTOip2W0</a><!-- m -->

I dont think this to good of an idea at such a young age.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 17, 2009)

Hes gonna get samonila and get sick. I cant really tell you what I think because I would have to violate the site rules.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 17, 2009)

That guy I would say is a careless owner. There are so many risk letting any size of tegu free roam. It can try to eat something like a loose nail and get impacted, it can try to eat a black-widow, or the kid could just be looking for his tegu and accidently step on him for being so small. I think it is careless and setting a very BAD example for other people watching his videos. :crazy


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 17, 2009)

100% hogwash!


...Jefroka


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 18, 2009)

My friend does it because his Tegu is always trying to get out. From jump up and down to her scratching at the door. Shes almost full grown so its not as bad as when there young. She gets everything she needs. The main thing you got to do is make sure of is the area your using is Tegu proof. She also enjoy free roaming out side. You just got to be smart about it. I don't recommend them living out side the cage like that kid has it. but a few hours a day is fine.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 18, 2009)

The worst part is when he said " When I had in a cage, she HATED IT."

I dont see how exactly you could tell. If she was scratching to get out the conditions were more than likly wrong. Or she wanted out all the time and that is fine but you need to know when the tegu has had its share of free roam. There is no place like Habitat. This is where being a responsible tegu parent comes in. If you let them free roam ALL the time then they'll probably get into "drugs". This is why human kids could free roam in the 50s because there was hardly anything out there to harm them. Now there is. So moderation is the key.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jul 18, 2009)

That video is so ridiculous.. 

In the video he clearly said that he leaves the window open 24/7 so the tegus can get UVB. When someone commented "what happens when they rip open the screen and get out?" he said, " I only leave the window open when I'm in the room" so what, he spends 24/7 in his room? I also highly doubt that there are random heat mats placed all over his room..Which also leaves the question, where are they basking?

It's just a bad idea, and there are going to be kids watching it, thinking is perfectly ok to do this...Agggh...


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW I couldnt even begin to say how many things were wrong with this video! What sux is that theres tons of people who watch this video and are probably following this guys advice.


----------



## wyattroa (Jul 18, 2009)

isnt he afraid to wake up.. stand up and step on one of them? and it makes me wonder.. where is this kids parents?
robert


----------



## Honda (Jul 18, 2009)

WOW "a room has all the necessary requirements".... funny my tegu cant dig in my room and its definately not humid at all..oh and spraying it in the face as its source of water.....seriously.....that should be a what not to do video


----------



## freexskate (Jul 18, 2009)

that video needs to be removed.




now.



for all the obvious reasons.


-Jordan K.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel really bad for those little guys...  I doubt they will last a 2 weeks like that...


----------



## crox (Jul 19, 2009)

I feel like it is my duty to post on this video'd comments thread with the truth everyday till it is gone. I start today. I cant wait till the tegus eat a bug covered in household bug spray.... What makes me sicker is the extensive list of herps his page says he has, 

geckos:
6 leopard geckos (m,m,f,f,?,?)
1 gargoyle gecko (?f?)
1 crested geckos (f)
1 house geckos (f)
1 central banded gecko (m)

dragons:
4 bearded dragons (m,f,f,?

tegus and monitors:
1 columbian gold tegu (m)
1 columbian b&w tegu (f)


frogs and toads:
1 vietnamese mossy frogs (?,?)
1 canadian narrowmouthed toad (m)

snakes:
1 ball python (?)
2 corn snakes (?,?)

Id bet 50 bucks he keeps the crested and the gargoyle geckos together. Id be willing to bet all the male leopard geckos are together too. Did you guys catch him saying he didnt even know how the tegu get up to the window??? What does he do in the winter? If they make it that long. UUUUUUGGGHHHH. 
And i thought i was a bad person for not changing my skinks water the other day. jeeeeeeze. We have to get this off the tube.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, this is just appauling! I let Asami(and Drex when he's old enough) free roam my house. She doesn't do it all day, but she get's a few hours to roam and exercise. Honestly, I believe it's good for them in the scence they get exercise and socialization. There's a correct way to do everything. I go through the area's of free roaming and make sure things are tegu "proofed"! My Asami likes shiny things, so I have to make sure there aren't any screws, nails, or coins laying around. I took months training my dogs(which are already search and rescue certified) on how to interact with my Gu's. My point here is I believe free roam is a good thing if done right!!! This KID is a joke, and I feel bad for his Gu's!!!!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

I highly doubt that window seal( spelling?) get to a hundred degrees either.


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, there's no way he sit's in that room at 100-110 drgrees!!!


----------



## HorseCaak (Jul 19, 2009)

crox said:


> What makes me sicker is the extensive list of herps his page says he has.
> 
> We have to get this off the tube.



I Agree and I Agree!

I sent him a message with a link to this forum page. Hopefully he will take a hint and get something out of it. 

Everyone on here should "Flag" his video as "Animal Abuse" :bs and give it a 1 star rating :dead.
Also, hopefully he doesn't become a member on here and start giving out bad advice! :fc


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 19, 2009)

i am thoroughly appauld by this guy's careless husbandry...this just shows LAZINESS to the highest degree...what exactly does he mean "He's friendly for a tegu?" thats a stupid statement i've only heard of 1 type of tegu being mean naturally and argentine's are well known for their friendliness -.- ignorance and stupidity at it's highest peak...this is the type of crap that the government like to play with to aid it's campaign against the herp world...ppl not taking care of their animals correctly and thats how accidents happen.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 19, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> The worst part is when he said " When I had in a cage, she HATED IT."
> 
> I dont see how exactly you could tell. If she was scratching to get out the conditions were more than likly wrong. Or she wanted out all the time and that is fine but you need to know when the tegu has had its share of free roam. There is no place like Habitat. This is where being a responsible tegu parent comes in. If you let them free roam ALL the time then they'll probably get into "drugs". This is why human kids could free roam in the 50s because there was hardly anything out there to harm them. Now there is. So moderation is the key.




Lol How can I tell? Because she gets out sometimes. She know if the sliding glass door in her cage is a little bit open and she will dig and pull until it opens. Just because she like to get out doesn't mean the conditions are wrong. You assume a lot for a first time Tegu owner. Trying to sounds like your an expert all of a sudden.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 19, 2009)

Um no. I said they may have been. Just because if she had the oppornity to get and she did does not mean she doesnt like it. it could mean she wanted out. The toddler was given brocalli. There is candy in a reachable jar. Yes he chooses the candy and he hates the brocalli but that does mean you should give hime what he wants. Tegus are intelligent animals and they function off of instinct and thought processes. A fish for example is mostly just instinctual. They can choose things that are good and bad. Do you have dirt in your room for them to burrow in? Are you prepared for a four foot tegu that lays HUGE turds. In the video you mention. "You would have to build a huge enclosure with all the requirements and that is too hard" or something similar to that. Does that window get 100 degrees.


----------



## Ratchet (Jul 19, 2009)

dude thats a dumb statement once again "Lol How can I tell? Because she gets out sometimes." so what? people don't let their 15ft retic free roam around their house because those try to get out...they are curious and if it's wondering around it's looking for food or because at the age they are at now they are naturally CURIOUS not uncomfortable, not disliking their enclosure...ljust because they get out doesn't mean they don't like it in there...2ndly window basking spot come on now..i know natural sunlight is great for reptiles..but to use that as their primary basking spot and number 1 source of UVB is crazy...do you know the climate of Argentina?? it's NOTHING like your bed room...if it was you'd be uncomfortable te rest of your life with them...your sense of logic is slightly twisted and you should re adjust your thinking before one of these guys get hurt.


----------

